# April 2014 "Outer Space" Voting



## Fin (Apr 16, 2014)

*Please read the entries before you vote*


Vote for the top three poems you consider most deserving. If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted. If you vote for yourself, you will be disqualified. If you create additional accounts to vote for yourself, you will be disqualified and all of your accounts will be banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

The poll closes on April 26th, 2014 at 6 PM EDT.

*Good luck, ladies and gentlemen.*


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 17, 2014)

I voted Horus, Ethan, and Writersblock.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 17, 2014)

I was thinking that we should take these to separate threads in the workshop after the voting is over. Each entrant could post their poem along with an explanation of what they were thinking and what they might have said in a different way if they could have done a revision a day after they posted their entry --  assuming I'm not the only one who does a V8 head slap minutes after posting something.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 17, 2014)

That is something that used to be done on a regular basis here, after the challenge was over and some do still post their entry for critique afterwards.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gumby beat me to it.  But yes, it has been done.  I like the idea that a poem is never finished -- the poet just gets tired of tweaking it.  

Anyway, no, but I've gotten better.  I've imposed a "sleeper" rule on my challenge entries.  Basically, don't post till after I've slept and looked at it again 'fresh".   That has saved a few of those V-8 moments for me.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 21, 2014)

Once more we've had to discount votes in this Challenge, as some people didn't use all three of their votes. It's very disappointing to those who have entered the Challenge to see a vote disappear from their tally, all because the person voting didn't follow the set rules. I apologize to those who have had this happen to them, I hate when this happens. 

*Please people, read the voting rules and use all 3 of your votes!!!*


----------



## Trygve (Apr 21, 2014)

Counting to three, or reading instructions, just totally takes poets out of their element.  The good news is that having a vote disappear from your poetry challenge score is a tragedy you'll be able to plumb for new material as you go through the grieving process. _How did I lose thee? Let me count the ways._


----------



## Cran (Apr 21, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Once more we've had to discount votes in this Challenge, as some people didn't use all three of their votes. It's very disappointing to those who have entered the Challenge to see a vote disappear from their tally, all because the person voting didn't follow the set rules. I apologize to those who have had this happen to them, I hate when this happens.
> 
> *Please people, read the voting rules and use all 3 of your votes!!!*


It further transpired that the mis-voting also involved a sock puppet cheat; now banned.


----------



## escorial (Apr 22, 2014)

voted


----------



## writersblock (Apr 22, 2014)

This was a difficult topic for me to conceptualize. I think everyone was fantastic though! In the end I picked the 3 that I most connected with. Pandora, Trygve and Gargh


----------



## Ariel (Apr 22, 2014)

I voted for Gargh, Astroannie, and Ethan.  Everyone did a fantastic job though and it was really difficult to choose.


----------



## belthagor (Apr 22, 2014)

I voted for infinity, cyber space, and fantasy


----------

